# Why no boilers in Fl?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've never seen a boiler installed in a residential setting in my area. Why is that? Is it because our heating season is so short and light that it doesn't make economic sense?


----------



## lu690guy (Jul 17, 2008)

exactly, but what about your pool heaters


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

what about em?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Protech said:


> I've never seen a boiler installed in a residential setting in my area. Why is that? Is it because our heating season is so short and light that it doesn't make economic sense?


what do you need a boiler for?

Its like hot as hell there,......come on......if they had boilers in Florida that would be like the largest waste of energy ever..

In fact they should make solar water heating more ready there.....its way hot enough


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's what I do. 

Ambient air temperature actually has little to do with solar domestic water heating other than freeze protection requirements as the heat you're collecting is in the form of radiant energy not hot air. My heater is at about 150F right now even though the air temp is at like 45-50F. What is important: average hours of direct sunlight in the area, angle of altitude and air mass.

If you’re designing a system at the north pole for summer use that usually has clear skies vs. a system in an equatorial latitude that always has rain or clouds present during peak solar window, the one the north pole will beat the one on the equator hands down in output.



******* said:


> what do you need a boiler for?
> 
> Its like hot as hell there,......come on......if they had boilers in Florida that would be like the largest waste of energy ever..
> 
> In fact they should make solar water heating more ready there.....its way hot enough


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Protech said:


> That's what I do.



In that case awesome 

Make sure to take some pictures, I would love to see / blog about them


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

PROTECH,
Does Florida or your utility company offer incentives to go solar?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

gusty, yes.

Wet head, here:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more solar pics


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more solar pics again


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected]

nICE truck as well. Looks like you guys are top notch !


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Protech,
Thanks for the pics. Do you run any closed loop solar in FL? Here in AZ it has to be closed loop or an automatic drainback system to qualify for incentive.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

in ocala and anywhere north of there it has to be drain back or closed loop. I don't go up that way so I usually put in active-direct.


----------



## vermaraj (Jun 17, 2008)

Is that an evacuated tube unit mounted on the roof?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

no, it's just a demo unit. That's usually where they go though.


----------



## perfcthair4ever (Jan 26, 2009)

stop stealing my avatar ken.


----------



## Maksym (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, looks awesome!


----------

